# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 > سوال: رجیستر کردن ocx در ویندوز ویستا نسخه 64 بیتی

## mohammadsaleh

سلام دوستان

من قبلا فایلهای ocx و dll  را در ویندوز xp  به  سادگی رجیستر می کردم. ولی وقتی ویندوز 7 نسخه 64 بیتی را نصب کردم نتونستم این کار را انجام بدهم. لطفا یک راه حل عملی به اینجانب معرفی بفرمایید.

با تشکر فراوان

----------


## محسن واژدی

سلام علیکم
cmd را با دسترسی Admin اجرا کنید (کلیک راست و انتخاب Run-As-Administrator) و دستور ریجستر را در آن بنویسید
یا فایل CodeJock-Registrator که کامپوننت های کدجاک را ریجستر میکند را اجرا و از آن طریق کامپوننت را ریجستر کنید (فایل exe را در کنار کامپوننت استخراج و اجرا کنید سپس در فرم باز شده بر روی Register کلیک کنید)، بمنظور رعایت قوانین لینک دانلود را p.m میکنم

صفحه زیر را هم بررسی کنید:
http://devonenote.com/2010/02/regist...cx-on-x64-win7

موفق باشید

----------


## butterfly8528

سلام .
رجیستر کردن کامپوننت ها توسط regsvr در ویندوز 7 و ویستا مشکلات خاص خود را دارد ،
بزودی ابزاری که برای این کار نوشتم(که برای رجیستر کردن کامپوننت ها مستقیما از توابع API) استفاده می کنه رو برای استفاده عموم به صورت رایگان قرار می دهم .
به امید خدا با این ابزار دیگر مشکلی در این زمینه باقی نخواهد ماند .
موفق باشید  :لبخند: .

----------


## mohammadsaleh

با سلام و تشکر از جنابعالی . من رجیستریتور فایل های کدجوک را دارم اما در محلی اکتیو ایکس ها وقتی این فایل را اجرا میکنم فایلم هایم را نشان نمی دهد . شاید به گفته جنابعالی باید به صورت ادمین وارد شده باشم.

----------


## m.4.r.m

نه شما وقتی این برنامه رو باز می کنین دو برگه داره به نام OCX و Unicode قسمت دوم رو هم ملاحظ بفرمائید حتما لیست OCX ها خواهد بود و این برنمه باید حتما کنار OCX ها باشه

----------


## محسن واژدی

> شاید به گفته جنابعالی باید به صورت ادمین وارد شده باشم.


سلام علیکم

برای ثبت چرا اما برای این مورد دسترسی admin لازم نیست

----------


## abas1388

> سلام علیکم
> cmd را با دسترسی Admin اجرا کنید (کلیک راست و انتخاب Run-As-Administrator) و دستور ریجستر را در آن بنویسید
> یا فایل CodeJock-Registrator که کامپوننت های کدجاک را ریجستر میکند را اجرا و از آن طریق کامپوننت را ریجستر کنید (فایل exe را در کنار کامپوننت استخراج و اجرا کنید سپس در فرم باز شده بر روی Register کلیک کنید)، بمنظور رعایت قوانین لینک دانلود را p.m میکنم
> 
> صفحه زیر را هم بررسی کنید:
> http://devonenote.com/2010/02/regist...cx-on-x64-win7
> 
> موفق باشید


با سلام
کامپوننت های 32 بیتی درویندوز 64 بیتی رجیسترمیشود از جمله با ابزار Registrator.exe ؛ ولی نمیدانم چرا کامپوننت های 64 بیتی آن تحت هیچ عنوانی رجیستر نمیشوند .
من چند مورد از کامپوننت های Codejock را تست کردم وبه این مشکل برخوردم .آیا دلیل خاصی برای رجیستری نشدن کامپوننت های 64 بیتی بر روی ویندوز 64 بیتی وجود دارد ؟
با تشکر

----------

